# Black bug larvae in black tank



## ihazcandy (Aug 11, 2019)

So.. We noticed our black tank was clogged the other day, and while trying to clear the clog we also discovered there are some creepy black larvae crawling out of the tank into the toilet when opened. wtf? what are these things, and how do i kill them with fire, while not burning down the camper?


----------

